# pedator vs prey



## florance the fox (Feb 9, 2021)

i think this got taken down but...
+1 preds
-1 prey
first to 20 wins


----------



## ben909 (Feb 9, 2021)

The other one still exists


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

i'm a parasite.

i don't know what to put.

when you eat me, i eat you back.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 21, 2021)

I half dog half wolf


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 21, 2021)

ben909 said:


> The other one still exists


Isn't it wildly off topic tho


----------



## ben909 (Feb 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Isn't it wildly off topic tho


Kind of... although usually rounds still funtion


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 21, 2021)

*Dances on the fake pvp.*


----------



## Faustus (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm a bit worried about what 'Pedator' might actually mean...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 22, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I'm a bit worried about what 'Pedator' might actually mean...


*Pounces on you and noms.*

I am big scawy predator~


----------



## Faustus (Feb 22, 2021)

Well, now you're a big scawy pwedator with Ebola. Enjoy!
(Whaddaya know, the rumours were true!)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 22, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Well, now you're a big scawy pwedator with Ebola. Enjoy!
> (Whaddaya know, the rumours were true!)


*Spits out.*
Bleh, beh!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

as a nematode hybrid i can distribute antibodies into my host that fight some of the symptoms of ebola


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't know why you're all freaking out. Ebola is only dangerous to Primates and Pigs anyway.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I don't know why you're all freaking out. Ebola is only dangerous to Primates and Pigs anyway.


hey are you a non-human too?
where did you come from?
i was a sacrifice on Eid.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)

I came from the hospital, from my mummy and daddy


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I came from the hospital, from my mummy and daddy


*Patpats.*

So cute~


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I came from the hospital, from my mummy and daddy


wow a real hospital.

lucky!


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 23, 2021)

predator.

mostly because my skin is so poisonous that merely touching it causes instant heart failure.

true caecilian fact.

i can also spit same poison up to 6 feet.

one of the many reasons it took scientists way too many decades to discover the species.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> predator.
> 
> mostly because my skin is so poisonous that merely touching it causes instant heart failure.
> 
> ...


OH NO!

YOU'RE UNHUGGABLE!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> OH NO!
> 
> YOU'RE UNHUGGABLE!


just wear a bio hazard suit


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2021)

Omnivore!
±0


----------

